
JRumble: A jQuery Plugin That Rumbles Elements - sahillavingia
http://jackrugile.com/jrumble/
======
dools
I'm not sure why there is so much negative sentiment about this effect. Rumble
can be used pretty nicely for a range of things, for example if you attempt to
click on something which should not allow focus, or if you add an item to a
new item to a page which would otherwise look too similar to the rest of the
page and you want to draw attention to it ... there are loads of valid uses
for this.

~~~
jarin
It would be pretty great for replicating OS X's "shaking no" effect when you
type your password in wrong on the login screen (it needs a falloff setting
though).

~~~
kellishaver
I noticed recently that the Wordpress login page now does this.

------
jarin
I'm going to see if this works with the CSS3 animated glowing form
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2399927>). If you don't hear back from
me, it's because my brain exploded.

~~~
jarin
<http://jarinudom.com/experiments/brainexploder>

~~~
kaylarose
Thank you for making Glowform even more EXTREME!!!!

------
schwabacher
I think it would be very cool to add a 'decay' option, where the ranges
decrease over time until the effect stops. I might have to fool around with
this myself.

------
wildmXranat
Well, I expected to see what I actually saw. A++

------
noahlt
It's neat that he was able to make this effect, and I'm glad we're
experimenting with new Javascript+CSS3 effects.

This particular effect, though, reminds me of turbulence in an airplane, or
the rumble of a subway. When I see the rumbling elements on the page, it makes
me nervous and anxious.

------
tomlin
There needs to be a Bookmarklet for this, whereby I could click it and every
div on the currently viewed site would rumble until the browser crashed.

EDIT: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4912110/jrumble-it.html>

~~~
blackrobot
eh, i just made it so it rumbles all divs:

    
    
      javascript:var i,s,ss=['http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1578229/jrumble.1.1.min.js,http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.1/jquery.min.js];for(i=0;i!=ss.length;i++){s=document.createElement('script');s.src=ss[i];document.body.appendChild(s);}void(0);bookmarklet

------
morisy
Such a fun little effect, but probably such a bad design decision 99% of the
times I'd be tempted to use it. Great looking documentation page, too.

~~~
fletchowns
Similar effect is used on iOS devices when you are in the "rearrange icons"
mode.

------
mwill
Before I got to the end of the title, a little part of me hoped it was a
jQuery plugin that operated rumble motors and force feedback in game pads and
the like. Not that it would be useful on any widespread scale.

The rumble effect presented on the other hand seems like it will be useful to
alert users to errors or interactive elements. I can think of some cool
interface sugar to implement with it.

------
aberkowitz
The new <blink>?

------
emehrkay
Very cool. I was surprised at how much little code is needed to make this
work. After reading through the source, it seems like no js lib is "needed"
for this effect to work at all. The rumble.js file might be a tad bit longer,
but no need for an external dependency.

Cool work! It's amazing just how creative people are.

------
Hominem
I remever rumble effects like this being very popular in flash interfaces for
a good long time. Now all we need is an on hover ramping tansition to a
hilight color and transition back and we are set to repeat 1998!

------
josh33
This is actually a great way to teach someone about mouse states.

------
splatcollision
This is hilarious. I wrote a button hover algorithm just like this years ago
in Lingo for a shopping CD-ROM. What comes around, goes around...

------
donpdonp
Very interesting effect! I can see using this to attract attention to an inbox
indicator that got a new email, or something similar.

------
nickconfer
great another annoying thing to look forward to in the future of web ads.

------
cwilson
This will be useful for April fools next year.

------
OzzyB
Is this the new <blink>? :)

------
originalgeek
Worst.Effect.Ever /comicbook guy

------
tomkarlo
Given that the developer was about 7 years old when the BLINK tag was
inflicted on the world, I'm going to forgive him for this. But really, this is
a lot of HTML/JS/CSS evolution just to get back to what is effectively BLINK.

~~~
dandelany
What about all of the UI animations built into jQuery and other frameworks
these days? Sliding, pulsing, hopping, etc. all provide essentially the same
purpose, to guide your attention to a particular element as it changes. I
don't see anyone clamoring about those being the second coming of the evil
BLINK tag.

The problem with the BLINK tag was the fact that anything wrapped in it would
blink continuously, for as long as the page was loaded. I don't think anyone
is suggesting that this plugin should be used to continuously rumble anything
on the page, any more than anyone thinks jQuery.slideToggle() should be called
in an infinite loop to slide something up and down continuously.

It's a design element that should be used sparingly and for a limited time to
grab the user's attention in an interesting way. Nothing more.

~~~
tomkarlo
There's a difference between the potential to do annoying things, and actually
_implementing_ annoying things. I'm sure there were non-annoying ways to use
BLINK, too, but that doesn't meant that it wasn't mostly used in a bad way.

~~~
dandelany
> There's a difference between the potential to do annoying things, and
> actually _implementing_ annoying things.

That's exactly my point.

> I'm sure there were non-annoying ways to use BLINK, too, but that doesn't
> meant that it wasn't mostly used in a bad way.

Similarly, there are annoying ways to use jRumble (or jQuery.slideDown()),
which shouldn't preclude it being mostly used in a good way.

------
swivelmaster
My first thought reading the headline was, is this to make sure my web site is
earthquake safe?

edit: If nobody downvotes this I will consider it a successful comment!

